# Anyone using a XTZ microphone pro?



## Cpt_Future (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all
I would like to know if the XTZ microphone pro needs "normal" 48v phantom power.
I would be very happy if someone could measure that on the included usb-interface.
Thanks.
Andy


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

No it does not. It is a completely different animal. I made measurements once, and remember something in the neighborhood of 1 or 2 V, do not remember the details beyond that.

Without extensive reverse engineering, the only way to use the mic is with the supplied interface.


----------



## Cpt_Future (Dec 26, 2014)

ok, thank you very much for the information!


----------

